# Merry Christmas



## SemperFiDawg (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas.  God loves you.  I love you.  May you and your loved ones be blessed this Christmas.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. I'm fixin to cook a turkey.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays!


----------



## 660griz (Dec 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 26, 2013)

Same to you guys.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope all had a good Christmas. Regardless of how you celebrate it, whether it be just a few days off from work... or celebrating the birth of Jesus


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 27, 2013)

Belated, but it was a very Merry Christmas!


----------

